# Planted Tanks > Fertilisation and Algae >  What is the best ingredient for DIY CO2?

## ikan

Anybody knows what is the best ingredient for DIY CO2?
1 bubble per second or two will be good.
I have just started one on the weekend with two litres bottle, 1 cup of sugar and 1/4 teaspoon of yeast. I don't know how long it will last.

----------


## hwchoy

apparently you also need to add some baking soda.

----------


## art

i add 2 cups of fine grain sugar , supposed to let the mixture last longer
I also add a pinch of baking soda.
Mine gives me about 1 bub/sec

----------


## ikan

How long the mixture last?

----------


## binbeto

1 bubble per sec is the max it will go, probably.

DIY will be effective for abt 2 week or so.

The ingredient you have aleady know. Sugar + yeast + water. Those that add baking powder is to increase the hardness of the mixture such that the mixture won't turn accidic so fast(which will kill the yeats and stop CO2 production).

Hope this helps.

----------


## DEA

i used to do 2.5 cups sugar, water, yeast, 1 tbsp baking soda, and i dumped in some plant fert just for the heck of it
used to last me 4 wks with a reactor

----------


## ikan

Plant fertilizer. LOL.[ :Grin: ] 
I'll add the baking soda but not the fertiliser. too expensive.

----------


## tawauboy

without baking soda, mixture will last at most 2 wks.
with, can last at least 3 wks.
yeast about 1/4 teaspoon.

----------


## kelstorm

does adding more yeast produce more CO2?? say like from 1/4 to 1/2 or 1 teaspoonful..

----------


## tawauboy

yup! but shorter lasting mixture.
once sugar is exhausted, no more co2.

----------


## kelstorm

ok.. thanks.. another qn.. if after i add the mixture.. and after a week... i want to prolong it.. can add another teaspoonful of sugar? 

sugar.. normal, coarse or brown or anything can...

----------


## binbeto

> ----------------
> On 3/19/2002 1:30:04 AM 
> 
> ok.. thanks.. another qn.. if after i add the mixture.. and after a week... i want to prolong it.. can add another teaspoonful of sugar? 
> 
> 
> sugar.. normal, coarse or brown or anything can...
> ----------------


adding some more sugar will prolong it.. but since you are taking it to add sugar. Might as well make a new mixture.

Any sugar can.. Any brand also can... Buy the cheapest type... Think white coarse sugar should be cheapest.

----------


## ryan

thought it was ntuc fine grain 3 kg for $2.15...
haha... but i stopped diy already... caused too many disasters cuz i didn't get check valve... budget lah... has half tank of water on my room floor twice cuz of stupid diy co2...[ :Grin: ]

----------


## juggler

> ----------------
> On 3/18/2002 3:31:54 PM 
> 
> i used to do 2.5 cups sugar, water, yeast, 1 tbsp baking soda, and i dumped in some plant fert just for the heck of it
> used to last me 4 wks with a reactor
> ----------------


Yes - using a reactor (especially the 3 bioball type) does wonders. The CO2 is not wasted. So far no risk of overdose and I did not pump air when lights off.
My mixture of 2 cup sugar + 1 tsp baking powder + 1/2 tsp yeast can last a month. Initial bubbling is fast like 1 bubble/sec. When stable, the bubbling is about 1 bubble in 3 or 4 seconds. It tapers off at the end of the month to about 1 bubble in &amp;gt; 10 seconds.

----------


## joestoys

how do a reactor and defuser look like??? and where to get them.... so if you have reactor and you will dun need defuser, right????

----------


## joestoys

how do a reactor and defuser look like??? and where to get them.... so if you have reactor and you will dun need defuser, right????

----------


## tawauboy

there is a thread 'diffusor or reactor' under equipment section.
quite a while back.
do check it out

----------


## Betta Almighty

How about Nutrafin Co2, how much should i dose for the grey container that is provided?

----------


## kolite

for 1 litre water, I used 2 cup sugar + 1/4 soda + 1/4 yeast (lasted between 2-3 weeks). 

More yeast = More CO2 = Short duration

To make full use of CO2 (if you don't use a reactor), cut up a bottle and reverse it to "collect" the CO2 bubbling from the diffuser. CO2 will slowly dissolve. <-- this is good if you are changing your mixture. 

Lotsa examples in forum/web. Experiments to make your perfect ratio. After awhile, probably get tired of it and go for the real deal.  :Razz:

----------


## valice

If you find 2 cups of sugar is too expensive... You can try rice...
Same effect... Cheaper imo... Dunno why have that feeling...

----------


## kolite

Rice??? That's new to me. Cook it first?  :Razz:  
Will the tank smells like a ricecooker by end of the day?  :Laughing:

----------


## tawauboy

rice can be used. have you seen rice wine? rice ferments and gives out co2.

----------


## valice

The tank wouldn't smell like a rice cooker... But your cabinet will smell like a sake factory after 1 week when the smell of fermentation escapes from the bottle through any small holes in the connection...

Whether to cook or not cook, think it depends on you. I would believe that cooking might speed up the fermentation process since the outer layer would be softer and hence easier for the yeast to work on.

What I did in the past was to add sugar and rice together, where the sugar was used to get the yeast up alive first, and in the mean time, soak the rice in the sugar+yeast concoction...

----------


## kolite

Ohhh..thanks. Sure gonna smells nice! heh

Agreed with the cooking or maybe steam the rice(sounds logical).

Does this mix does longer or just the same as sugar mixture? Guess it is just more work involved.

----------


## valice

I can't really say if it would last longer... But from my past experience, I only need to change my concoction after 1 month (when it is bubbling rate is like less than 1bps) instead of the 2 weeks when I used purely sugar... That is my experience.. Not sure about others though...

I think, the length depends very much on whether the alcohol in the mixture has become strong enough to kill the yeast.. Read somewhere that if you want stronger yeast, use beer yeast instead of baking yeast...

----------


## kolite

It lasted a month!?  :Shocked:  Great, I will give it a try! 

Do you remember the recipe? Thanks in advance! I always hear that beer yeast is better, but unlikely it is selling anywhere in singapore (unless u work in a brewery  :Laughing:  ).

----------


## taz_boy

Taz Secret Receipe is.... :Grin:  

1)water level till 3 inch below cap
2) 2 cups of sugar (those used for partyand buffet type of cups)
3)1/2 tsp of yeast
4)1/2tsp of baking soda(optional)

alternate btw 2 bottles...each mixture can last +-1wk..
BPS = 2-3. :Jump for joy:

----------


## valice

> Do you remember the recipe? Thanks in advance! I always hear that beer yeast is better, but unlikely it is selling anywhere in singapore (unless u work in a brewery  ).


If I didn't remember it wrongly, my receipe was 1 cup of uncooked rice, half cup of sugar, yeast and baking soda...

Think the yeast and baking soda part can follow taz's receipe...

----------


## |squee|

Mine is:
1) Pour sugar to a 1cm layer.
2) Fill with tap water till top of label.
3) Sprinkle yeast in until top surface area of water is covered by yeast.
4) Swirl the bottle slightly and connect to setup.

----------


## dc88

Hi there,

I read about this in www.answers.com on the topic of Yeast :

http://www.answers.com/topic/yeast?method=22

"...A common medium used for the cultivation of yeasts is called potato dextrose agar (PDA) or potato dextrose broth. Potato extract is made by autoclaving cut-up potatoes with water for 5 to 10 minutes and then decanting off the broth. Dextrose (glucose) is then added (10 g/L) and the medium is sterilized by autoclaving."

And the details on "potato dextrose broth" is quoted as :

http://www.answers.com/main/ntquery?...xtrose%20broth

"Potato dextrose broth (abbreviated as "PDB") and potato dextrose agar (abbreviated as "PDA") are common microbiological media for culturing both yeast and mold, but usually not bacteria. (2)

Common organisms that can be cultured on PDA are yeasts such as Candida albicans and Saccharomyces cerevisiae and molds such as Aspergillus niger. (3)

Preparation
PDB can be prepared by boiling a mixture of :

peeled, finely chopped potatos (200g) 
dextrose (20g) {I think this means add 20g of sugar?}
In 300ml of water for 30 minutes. The supernatant is then decanted and strained through cloth to remove particles from the broth. The final solution is a light yellow translucent broth. Because it is not sterile the broth may then need to be sterilized in an autoclave." 

.....
Well, if this potato soup thingy is the in-thing for bio-labs to cultivate yeats may be it can also do wonder in our DIY CO2 power plant ? Think I shall give it a try this week end.....

----------


## Kev0055

I did my DIY CO2 by using a 5L empty, washed detergent bottle, set level or above the fish tank so check valve is not needed (which in my experience, are completely useless), add 1Kg sugar (so ratio is 1:5) and spoonful of normal baking yeast. 

Situate the hose outlet at the overhead filter water outlet underwater so that a constant stream of CO2 gets 'pull' down in a conical shape by the current. Very effective reactor with zero cost and zero CO2 wastage.

Overhead filter causes no water surface movement. Filter compartment sealed airtight.

Last measurement of PH 6 and KH 5 gives over 140+ CO2 ppm reading. But as discussed in another thread, that may not be accurate. 

The neon tetras are thriving with no apparent stress. Hairgrass is finally starting to put out shoots and grow after 1 week.

will measure again using extracted tank water left overnight.

----------


## CacaManiac

i use 1 pack of rock sugar in mine.. cost a dollar per pack

----------


## dc88

I tried the uncooked rice plus some uncooked barley and 3 table spoon sugar, 1/2 teaspoon yeast. But it stopped bubble after 3 days. May be need to cooked the rice and barley first ?

Also anyone try the Jello method ? I couldn't get it to work because the weather is too hot that the Jello melted and really messy.

For now is just 2 cups sugar, a pinch of baking soda, a pinch of milk powder and 1/4 teaspoon yeast in a 1.5 L bottle. Running 2 bottles connect in a T-joint and alternately refresh one of them every week while each bottle last 2 weeks.

Oh, and there's the potato method (PDB) as I mentioned above ! Dare to try ?

----------


## Betta Almighty

> Mine is:
> 1) Pour sugar to a 1cm layer.
> 2) Fill with tap water till top of label.
> 3) Sprinkle yeast in until top surface area of water is covered by yeast.
> 4) Swirl the bottle slightly and connect to setup.


can i use this method on my Nutrafin CO2?

----------


## |squee|

I'm sure you can. It's just the container anyway  :Smile:

----------


## Freakin' Fraud

Just to let ya all know, beer yeast is available readily in Singapore (NTUC!  :Grin:  ) Hint: Go search for the Health Food section (aka organic food section) But they are not cheap. 3 dollars plus for 250g if I remember correctly.

----------


## dc88

> Just to let ya all know, beer yeast is available readily in Singapore (NTUC!  ) Hint: Go search for the Health Food section (aka organic food section) But they are not cheap. 3 dollars plus for 250g if I remember correctly.


Thanks !
Just got myself a pack from NTUC today.
Will see if it lasts longer than the baker yeast. May be I should add it with wheat germ..... 

Rgds
DC

----------


## tawauboy

concoction made with beer yeast should last longer than baker yeast. beer yeast can tolerate higher alcohol levels.

----------


## dannyfish

> I tried the uncooked rice plus some uncooked barley and 3 table spoon sugar, 1/2 teaspoon yeast. But it stopped bubble after 3 days. May be need to cooked the rice and barley first ?
> 
> Also anyone try the Jello method ? I couldn't get it to work because the weather is too hot that the Jello melted and really messy.
> 
> For now is just 2 cups sugar, a pinch of baking soda, a pinch of milk powder and 1/4 teaspoon yeast in a 1.5 L bottle. Running 2 bottles connect in a T-joint and alternately refresh one of them every week while each bottle last 2 weeks.
> 
> Oh, and there's the potato method (PDB) as I mentioned above ! Dare to try ?



Hi there

i also try using uncooked rice + baking yeast + baking powder to make co2...
just make it an hour ago, still no bubble yet. will monitor how long can this method can last me..

----------


## coryfav

> can i use this method on my Nutrafin CO2?


Mine are all Nutrafin containers. Water, sugar, yeast and baking soda.  :Smile:  

Wow, you guys are serious! Rice, barley, milk powder, wheatgerm, beer yeast, potato!  :Shocked:  

DIY co2 sure is getting really interesting these days.  :Cool:

----------


## dannyfish

> Hi there
> 
> i also try using uncooked rice + baking yeast + baking powder to make co2...
> just make it an hour ago, still no bubble yet. will monitor how long can this method can last me..



wow today saw disaster happened haha my tank turned milky wor..dono my fish will survive or not..
wat has happened?? any 1 can advise?
now i switch back to sugar + yeast + soda

----------


## valice

Did you stick the tube too deep into the bottle?
Maybe due to pressure, some of the concoction has gone into the water...

----------


## grey_fox

> Hi there,
> 
> I read about this in www.answers.com on the topic of Yeast :
> 
> http://www.answers.com/topic/yeast?method=22
> 
> "...A common medium used for the cultivation of yeasts is called potato dextrose agar (PDA) or potato dextrose broth. Potato extract is made by autoclaving cut-up potatoes with water for 5 to 10 minutes and then decanting off the broth. Dextrose (glucose) is then added (10 g/L) and the medium is sterilized by autoclaving."
> 
> And the details on "potato dextrose broth" is quoted as :
> ...


Fermented Potatoes = vodka  :Grin:

----------


## dannyfish

> Did you stick the tube too deep into the bottle?
> Maybe due to pressure, some of the concoction has gone into the water...


luckily the water became clear the next day...heng no fish mati..

my tube is placed somewhere below the water surface... and no concoction has gone into the water as i saw the bubble didnt reach the tube inside concostion bottle..

dono is it due to the uncooked rice tat causes the water to be milky..

----------


## freshfish

> i used to do 2.5 cups sugar, water, yeast, 1 tbsp baking soda, and i dumped in some plant fert just for the heck of it
> used to last me 4 wks with a reactor


DEA when you mentioned 2 cups of sugar , how big are the cups?

----------

